

Ask HN: would you consider domain names that aren't .com?  - panabee

since most good .coms are taken, and new TLDs are coming, we built something to help people more easily find &quot;other&quot; domain names: TLDs like .in, .co.uk, .de, and vertical-specific TLDs like .bike.<p>more: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.panabee.com&#x2F;domain-name-search&#x2F;free<p>we&#x27;re curious if people are still set on .coms or would consider other types of domains.
======
byoung2
Realistically, most people aren't typing in domains most of the time, with
search and social media being so common, but for that 1% of the time that
someone types in somecoolapp.com when you only have somecoolapp.me, you could
be losing out potential customers to a competitor, or have someone damaging
your brand, or just inconveniencing and confusing customers (see
[http://nissan.com/](http://nissan.com/)).

------
Myce
Currently .io seems to be pretty popular ;)

